# problems sublimating neoprene cooler/coozie with mug press



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought some pre stitched stubby holders or coozies or coolers. my mug press doesnt close all the way so that would mean I have a gap of around 20mm.

what can I do, 

can I just do 30 seconds one way and then spin the cooler around slighly so all areas are covered?

or is my mug press crap or any other suggestions.

I still have to find something to insert into the cooler to fill it out.


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

they are meant to be pressed on with a regular flat heatpress not a mug press.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

engraver99 said:


> they are meant to be pressed on with a regular flat heatpress not a mug press.


But they have a round base on them , which makes it hard to flatten


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

chucky12 said:


> I bought some pre stitched stubby holders or coozies or coolers. my mug press doesnt close all the way so that would mean I have a gap of around 20mm.
> 
> what can I do,
> 
> ...


How far do those expand once they have a can or something placed in them? 

If you can get 20 mm expansion then find a _ceramic _item or something that can tolerate heat in a cylindrical shape that you can "stuff" into the cooler while you press.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a thought. Not familiar with that type of coozie, but there are inserts available for the Polysub mugs. Perhaps they might work?

Steve


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Post a picture of the product to are trying to print asap.


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

skdave said:


> Post a picture of the product to are trying to print asap.


But I will still have a gap

GJS Machinery


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Why aren't you pressing it flat on a normal press?


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

skdave said:


> Why aren't you pressing it flat on a normal press?


it has a base already stuck to it,
your coolers look great


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

chucky12 said:


> it has a base already stuck to it,
> your coolers look great


 
I just checked the website where your photo came from .... bold emphasis mine.

Stubby Cooler/Holder - Pre-Stitched | For The Bar | Printable Blanks / Imprintables | Dye Sublimation | Printing Supplies @ GJS Machinery Australia

"Requires a mug press *and insert* to press image. *We recommend using the 400mL Aluminium Sports Drink Bottle *(see link below). _Not suitable for the Geo Knight DK3 or DC Combo Full Mug Attachment._


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Start over use a boozie and stop beating your brains out using this trash. The easy ones cost 1/2 the price you paid to boot.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

skdave said:


> Start over use a boozie and stop beating your brains out using this trash. The easy ones cost 1/2 the price you paid to boot.


That might be great advice if they did not want a "premium" product....But many clients want something that is not the "lowest common denominator"....And your advices surprizes me as you mostly sell "premium" products....


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

royster13 said:


> That might be great advice if they did not want a "premium" product....But many clients want something that is not the "lowest common denominator"....And your advices surprizes me as you mostly sell "premium" products....


 
Then print them flat and sew them together. It's all about price/benefit. If you want them made cut and sew I will give you a name of a company in Missouri that does that everyday.

He will never get it right " premium", printing them in a mug press, so I' have no idea why you made this comment Royce.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

skdave said:


> Then print them flat and sew them together. It's all about price/benefit. If you want them made cut and sew I will give you a name of a company in Missouri that does that everyday.


Gee I wonder if that is the same company in MO I use that ships from their factory in Mexico....


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

What was that company name?
Sorry you are way ahead of me. I have no clue what your point is.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

skdave said:


> What was that company name?
> Sorry you are way ahead of me. I have no clue what your point is.


Sorry Dave, I did not realize you were in MO......Folks, I was not talking about skdave.....


----------



## chucky12 (Sep 29, 2012)

skdave said:


> What was that company name?
> Sorry you are way ahead of me. I have no clue what your point is.


I didn't buy them from that company on the link, even if I get the insert I will still have a gap


----------



## maxiemum (Dec 9, 2018)

I know this is an old post but others may still be trying to solve the problem. I use neoprene prestitched coolers with base already glued in.
I use heat tape and a 400ml aluminium sports drink bottle. I first of all put the tape down the stitched side and pre press my cooler with the ali bottle inside and the tape lower down than the gap left for 10 seconds. That then seals the tape to the stitching part. Once cool I apply the transfer using contact glue in spray can and press as normal making sure the tape is now where the gap is at the top of the mug press. Results perfect. Remember to remove the transfer immediately and dont forget to release the mug press slowly so as not to cause ghosting.


----------



## maxiemum (Dec 9, 2018)

Sorry I meant to add that the heat tape is the black strips you buy on a roll for that particular purpose


----------



## crocodilepete (May 7, 2020)

But do you still get white appearing where the transfer doesn't reach " if you do Full colour imaging ?

How do you get a full colour wrap to reach the stitching with no loss of clarity or fade out ?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

crocodilepete said:


> But do you still get white appearing where the transfer doesn't reach " if you do Full colour imaging ?
> 
> How do you get a full colour wrap to reach the stitching with no loss of clarity or fade out ?


Typically you either have to really crush them or buy flat blanks and sew after pressing.


----------



## maxiemum (Dec 9, 2018)

crocodilepete said:


> But do you still get white appearing where the transfer doesn't reach " if you do Full colour imaging ?
> 
> How do you get a full colour wrap to reach the stitching with no loss of clarity or fade out ?


yes you do, no ink no transfer. I have ended up designing coolers with a feathered edge to make the white look part of the design if you want a full cover you will have to use the stubby kit and glue and stitch. That works well but you need a flat press not the mug press to do that.


----------

